# Chicago in November



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all:

I'm heading to Chicago for the first time in a few weeks. I'll be mostly tied down with conference duties but planning to hit up a handful of shops along Michigan Avenue (I'm staying along the Mile). Would like to eat at Bistrot Zinc and DiSotto Enotecca - maybe grab a burger or pizza at lunch. Any other suggestions? I prefer quiet to loud when I'm travelling alone - mostly looking for Italian, French or gastropub fare - wouldn't mind a craft beer or two, but I may just grab a make your own sixer from Whole Foods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

You could try Sienna Tavern on Kinzie. A bit further down Michigan Ave. (around the Art Institute) you can try the .

There are a ton of places around River North including RPM Italian. Doc B's is also pretty good for lunch.

It really depends on where you're staying and if you don't mind walking a bit. For pizza, my favorite if Lou Malnati. There's one in the Gold Coast.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I second Lou Malnati. Though thin-crust purists shudder at the thought, I like Chicago deep-dish pizza and Lou's are great.


----------



## KateSmall (Sep 20, 2016)

If you like pizza you can visit Vapiano Chicago Downtown, it's a good place for eating. And it's located in the center - near Millenium park and the Art Institute of Chicago. If you're in Chicago for the first time don't forget to download the transport app. If you are not going to use taxi everywhere sometimes it is very pleasant to observe the city inside.


----------

